

Ask HN: Which US tech events in Jan-April are worth going to? - notauser

I have been asked to talk at a conference in the US in February next year, so I'm going to go out for three months and plan to work from anywhere with WiFi.<p>Is there anything that you can recommend as being particularly worthwhile? (Or, alternatively, are there any HNers on route who I should visit.)<p>The rough itinerary is:<p>Jan - NY, Boston.<p>Feb - Atlanta, Boulder.<p>March - California.<p>April - back to Boston/NY.<p>I'm still bootstrapping so low cost suggestions are more welcome :-)
======
Maciek416
Not terribly far away from your April location, jsconf 2010 will be in
Washington DC around mid-April.

------
notauser
Click-able link to a map and more information: <http://theplanis.com/trip/>

I'm really impressed with how well Raphael JS works for animations - getting
it working on IE6 only required one tweak.

------
dalke
PyCon is in Atlanta in Feb.

~~~
notauser
Planning on going to this one, thank you :-)

~~~
dalke
Figured, but would have been nice if you listed the one you were thinking of,
at the least so we know _which_ technologies. I can recommend some chemistry
software conferences, after all, which occur during that time. ;)

